# Blackpool Car Show Sunday 5th August 2018



## Kennyg698 (Jun 13, 2018)

The second Blackpool Car Show is on the 5th August, following on from the success of the inaugural event last year. This is a prime location right on the sea front, and promises to be even bigger than last year, with easy access to all that Blackpool has to offer.
Show is open to all, not just TTOC or TTF, I will be ordering discounted tickets next week so if anyone wants to join us for a great day out with like minded TT owners and enjoy the show please let me know.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Ken.

Count me, Scott and Jonny in please.


----------



## Kennyg698 (Jun 13, 2018)

Will do Karen


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Count me in to please. 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Really looking forward to this show again. It had a great mix of cars last year, and who knows, if the weather echoes the Cleveleys show last weekend, I may be able to top up me tan


----------



## Kennyg698 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks all so far, need to make sure we out number and outshine the Focus RS!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

That'll take some doing, Cleveleys was like a massive Focus RS meet!  We'll definitely outshine them though! 8)


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

The focus boys will 'out-loud' us though - I don't think some of them even had exhausts :roll:


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Is this on the actual beach?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

No, it's on the promenade, opposite Blackpool Tower, next to the pier. It was a really good show last year.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in too please.


----------



## Kennyg698 (Jun 13, 2018)

Tickets sent for! Thanks all for responding


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kennyg698 said:


> Tickets sent for! Thanks all for responding


Fantastic news, thanks Ken. Roll on August! 8)


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Please include me for the Blackpool show. Cheers, Sonatina


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sonatina said:


> Please include me for the Blackpool show. Cheers, Sonatina


Glad you can make it Mark


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Kennyg698 said:


> The second Blackpool Car Show is on the 5th August, following on from the success of the inaugural event last year. This is a prime location right on the sea front, and promises to be even bigger than last year, with easy access to all that Blackpool has to offer.
> Show is open to all, not just TTOC or TTF, I will be ordering discounted tickets next week so if anyone wants to join us for a great day out with like minded TT owners and enjoy the show please let me know.


Any news on this?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Andy

We have a meet on Wednesday night, so I'm assuming Ken will post meet up details after that. I do know that it'll be at Tickled Trout Services again (same as the Cleveleys show) at a similar time, and he does have a ticket for you. 

See you on Sunday morning, looking like it'll be good weather again too! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Cloud said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> We have a meet on Wednesday night, so I'm assuming Ken will post meet up details after that. I do know that it'll be at Tickled Trout Services again (same as the Cleveleys show) at a similar time, and he does have a ticket for you.
> 
> See you on Sunday morning, looking like it'll be good weather again too! [smiley=sunny.gif]


Hello - is there a regional meeting this Wednesday (1st Aug)? 
Where and what time?

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Stephen.

There's a TTOC NW regional meet this Wednesday evening at The Hoghton Arms. Everyone is welcome, with or without a TT. I'm no longer the rep, so the dates aren't on the TT Forum, but the address is as follows:

The Hoghton Arms
Blackburn Road
Withnell
Preston
PR6 8BL

Dani also holds monthly meets and drives out, which may be closer for you:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1781762

Hope you can make it


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok cool - thanks
What time on Wednesday?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Usually around 7.30pm. A bit of tyre kicking outside, then find a seat inside (although if it's warm enough we may stay out). You can't miss us, we're the odd looking bunch in a huddle!! :lol:


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Cloud said:


> Usually around 7.30pm. A bit of tyre kicking outside, then find a seat inside (although if it's warm enough we may stay out). You can't miss us, we're the odd looking bunch in a huddle!! :lol:


Thank you - I'll see if I can get up there on Wednesday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> We have a meet on Wednesday night, so I'm assuming Ken will post meet up details after that. I do know that it'll be at Tickled Trout Services again (same as the Cleveleys show) at a similar time, and he does have a ticket for you.
> 
> See you on Sunday morning, looking like it'll be good weather again too! [smiley=sunny.gif]


Thanks Karen
Might meet you somewhere else as will be in Cleveleys Saturday so seems a bit daft driving out to the M6 to then drive back again - could meet somwhere en-route if possible - perhaps at Shell station just off the M55 (junction leading to Cleveleys A585)?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Thanks Karen
> Might meet you somewhere else as will be in Cleveleys Saturday so seems a bit daft driving out to the M6 to then drive back again - could meet somwhere en-route if possible - perhaps at Shell station just off the M55 (junction leading to Cleveleys A585)?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Last year, we re-grouped on a car park just round the corner from the show - it's the Central Car Park at the end of Seasiders Way (across the side street from Coral Island), so that could be an option too if we're doing the same again.

I'll let Ken know you're asking so he can hopefully sort something out.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Last year, we re-grouped on a car park just round the corner from the show - it's the Central Car Park at the end of Seasiders Way (across the side street from Coral Island), so that could be an option too if we're doing the same again.
> 
> I'll let Ken know you're asking so he can hopefully sort something out.


Thanks - otherwise will see ya at the Trickle Trout.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Stem said:


> Thank you - I'll see if I can get up there on Wednesday.


Nice to meet you last night, apologies for throwing myself in front of your car when you arrived, it's not something I make a habit of!! :lol:

Hope to see you on Sunday if you can make it.


----------



## Kennyg698 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, so yes I'm sorry it's the tickled trout services at 07.00 so we can grab a coffee or anything else that takes your fancy at that hour! Andy can you make your way to the car park as per Karen's suggestion and we will see you there! Here's hoping for some fine weather again


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Ken

Thanks for the info and will meet you all at the car park.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just spent 4 hours on my car, think a glass of wine or two have been well deserved tonight.

See you all bright and early at The Tickled Trout


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

What a fantastic day it's been, couldn't have been more perfect!

Just a couple of pics ...



















And a cheeky one of mine of course! 8)


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Was a cracking day - sorry I missed you again Karen when I left!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was nice to see you again Andy. Sorry I missed you leaving, I did see you driving off in the distance. We left soon after.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Now I know why Derick was on his hands a knees in saturday cleaning Andrea car


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Tangerine Knight said:


> Now I know why Derick was on his hands a knees in saturday cleaning Andrea car


 :lol: :lol: He was doing the same in Blackpool on Sunday too!! Nice to hear from you Kurt.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

And you hope you are all behaving still got the JCW but looking for a new mustang now not in a rush for one so going to find a nice one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Tangerine Knight said:


> looking for a new mustang now not in a rush for one so going to find a nice one


Nice! Did you spot Mark's Mustang (pretending to be a TT) in our line up? At least he stuck with red!


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Cloud said:


> Stem said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you - I'll see if I can get up there on Wednesday.
> ...


Sorry for the late response its been a little manic of late.

Haha was good to meet you all - I wasn't sure if you throwing yourself in front of my car was some sort of initiation (for me or you). Topics of conversation wasn't exactly what I expected but hey-ho lol.

I do hope your sting didn't cause you too many problems.

Sorry I didn't make Backpool on Sunday I ended up at Tatton (looking for a bumper) looks like it was a good day.

Look forward to catching up with everyone in the not too distant future.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Stem said:


> Sorry I didn't make Backpool on Sunday I ended up at Tatton (looking for a bumper) looks like it was a good day.
> 
> Look forward to catching up with everyone in the not too distant future.


Shame you didn't make Sunday, it was a fantastic day. Did you find a bumper?

The next meet is at The Sandpiper on Thursday 6th September, although I won't be there as I'm off up to Northumberland for a few days.


----------

